# New to Eindhoven



## NadiaR (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi, 

I am Nadia, 24 from Scotland. I moved to Eindhoven last May to live with my Dutch boyfriend. Although the Dutch are extremely friendly, I haven't really made many friends here and I am looking to reach out to expats in the area in a similar situation. 

Also I have recently started making a blog to help others making the move to The Netherlands. 

movingtothenetherlands.wordpress.com

Hope to hear from people soon

Nadia


----------

